# New...Introduction..



## TimeToBulk (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've actually been on this site a lot however never actually signed up.

I am 22 years old 

5 ft 7

weight 65kg

I was one of those kids that grew very quickly at a young age and then stopped by the age of 19. I have been training solid for 3 years now and trying to eat good meals and as healthy as possible. I've been able to put on some mass but never anything serious and im starting to think about steroids.

Do you guys think it would be a good time to start? also any advice on good cycles?

Thank you in advance for your advice and help...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2013)

TimeToBulk, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## TimeToBulk (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you..


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Mar 6, 2013)

*

  welcome !!!
*


----------



## brazey (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Mrs swfl (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## bigman10 (Mar 27, 2013)

Whats going on guys..been looking around for a while and decided to sign up...just wanted to say greeting to the community


----------



## Ironman2001 (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigman10 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Ironman2001 (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------

